# NEGATIVE BATTERY CABLE ISSUE? 2012 manual chevy cruze



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This sounds like a bad ground, bad negative cable, or just a bad connection from one of the terminals contacting the battery.

The OEM updated negative cable is $15 from Amazon. Not worth your time taking it to a dealer for the extended warranty on the negative cable.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just as an FYI: Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------

